# Need a basic digital camera.



## TnK_smart (Mar 3, 2011)

I need a good point and shoot camera within 5K.it should have good image quality.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 4, 2011)

under your price range i think this camera will fall PowerShot A495 -5k

oderwise if u can increase for 1k more--
den options cud be Sony DSC-S2100 - 12 megapixel, 3inch LCD,3x zoom

canon PowerShot A3100 IS - 10megapixel, 4x zoom, 2.7inch LCD


----------



## TnK_smart (Mar 4, 2011)

But A495 is not available here.How about powershot A800


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 6, 2011)

A495 and A800 both are almost same in spec... kindly try in canon showroom that would really help.. oderwise A800 luks superior


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 9, 2011)

Try to get a Fuji cam. they are cheap and VFM.

My first 2 digital cams were both fuji. loved it. after that  i went to canon camp. sx10 is and now another model


----------

